# Chanterelle Hunting Lewiston, Michigan



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Hunting for Chanterelles in Lewiston, Michigan. It's been a great year for Mushrooms so far. Hope it holds thru Fall too !


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Great video!

Looks like you got a nice haul of chants.

Have you seen any fly agarics out there yet?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

As a matter of fact I saw quit a few of them. They should be fruiting pretty heavy any time now.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It's been way too dry over here, but after today, we may find a few.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Rich...here's some amanita muscaria for you ! They got Rained on pretty good last night so I'm supprised the spots hung in there. The fourth picture is a Chanterelle and A. muscaria growing together.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

That's awesome!

I'll be getting out into the woods this week to see if I can find some.

Do you have any helpful tips for finding the fly agaric?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Woodland Lobster Hunting in Northern Michigan, Lewiston


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Great video!

That lobsters in crab sauce on fettuccine looks awesome!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I looked in one of my patches tonight, nothing, but with the weekend rain I will give it another couple of days, I usually find some lobsters in with the chanterelles...


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The Chants are up big time in the SE!! The only problem is most of them have way to many worms!!!

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Been fortunate up here so far, hardly any worms. I don't think I've found a dozen of them with any . The ones I have been passing are just a little old. Does anyone have any recipes for Lobsters they care to share ? I found enough to cook with today, but not enough to freeze. I'm really wanting the Parasols to start.


----------

